# utiliser tous les ressorts de quelque chose



## Parigigi

Bonjour,

quel est l'équivalent anglais de cette expression ? 
Le contexte : "ce spectacle *utilisait tous les ressorts* racistes du genre" (les vaudevilles du 19e siècle, aux États-Unis).

"resorted to all/the whole spectrum of mechanisms"? "gimmicks" ? "tricks"?

Merci !


----------



## petit1

triggers ?


----------



## joelooc

borrowed from all the hackneyed archetypes of racial prejudice


----------



## Itisi

the performance/show used all the racist devices/contrivances available to that type of theatre

Edited


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

clichés?


----------



## Parigigi

Merci !
J'aime bien la proposition de joelooc !


----------



## Itisi

Parigigi said:


> la proposition de joelooc


C'est une interprétation, pas une traduction.


----------



## petit1

*Itisi* est, à mon avis, dans la bonne direction avec "device" .
Ce qu'on cherche c'est le procédé déclencheur. Process ?


----------



## Parigigi

Itisi, vous êtes souvent très "sourciste" !  Si le traducteur veut éventuellement donner un peu de peps à sa traduction, il peut se permettre des petites libertés…


----------



## Sacha.Andréa

".... resorted to all the racist stereotypes (clichés) inherent to the genre" or ..." resorted to all the characteristic racist stereotypes of the genre".


----------



## Itisi

Parigigi said:


> Itisi, vous êtes souvent très "sourciste" !


Ben oui, essayer de traduire ce qui est là, pour moi, c'est le but !


----------



## petit1

Les ressorts (en littérature ou dans d'autres domaines comme le théâtre) ne sont pas des clichés ni des stéréotypes .


----------



## Parigigi

Mais ici, il s'agit bien de clichés - le texte dénonce le recours aux tropes racistes des vaudevilles et _minstrel shows_ américains.


----------



## Itisi

Parigigi said:


> il s'agit bien de clichés


Et pourtant l'auteur n'a pas choisi de dire 'clichés'...


----------



## joelooc

petit1 said:


> en littérature ou dans d'autres domaines comme le théâtre


oui, mais ici il s'agit des


Parigigi said:


> vaudevilles du 19e siècle, aux États-Unis


----------



## Itisi

*joelooc*, je ne vois pas la différence que ça fait, qui'l s'agisse du théâtre grec antique ou du théâtre de l'absurde...


----------



## joelooc

Pourtant ici le contexte me paraît essentiel, le vaudeville américain n'a rien à voir avec le théâtre grec antique ou le théâtre de l'absurde, il est largement plus proche de la comedia dell' arte ou du cirque et exploite donc un vocabulaire visuel reposant largement sur des clichés et des sous-entendus dépendant des idées reçues d'un public venu se divertir d'un consensus comique.


----------



## Itisi

Je ne vois pas ce que je peux dire de plus, et je vous salue..


----------



## Parigigi

Disons que les ressorts du vaudeville américain, du blackface, des minstrel shows etc., utilisent des "caractères" très chargés racialement, et déterminés par le contexte culturel américain (qu'ils participent à orienter dans un sens). Notre jugement actuel sur cette forme (en plus du fait qu'il s'agit de spectacles populaires, également discrédités en tant que tels) nous pousse à y déceler (et à y condamner) ces stéréotypes, ce que l'on ne fait pas pour le théâtre antique ou légitime. Je pense que la dimension éthico-esthétique joue un rôle ici.


----------



## Itisi

(Je dirai juste ceci en plus : plus haut, je voulais dire qu'on parle de 'ressorts' "qu'il s'agisse de_ n'importe quelle_ forme de théâtre".)

Edited


----------



## Aristide

- Je ne vois pas ce que je peux dire de plus
- Je dirai juste ceci en plus : ...

La fausse sortie : un ressort classique du vaudeville !


----------



## Itisi

En fait, je suis là, derrière la porte, et j'entends tout !


----------



## Aristide

Plus les comédiens refont de fausses sorties, et de vrais retours, plus le public rit !


----------



## Aristide

Le mot "ressort" n'est-il pas ambigu ?

- Est-ce un ressort du scénario ? un procédé utilisé pour faire rire le public, par exemple ?

- Ou est-ce qu'on parle de ressorts psychologiques, de phénomènes mentaux qui nous font penser et agir d'une certaine façon ?

Pour le ressort du scénario, on peut traduire par device, contrivance...
Mais si c'est des ressorts psychologiques, on pourrait aussi bien parler d'instincts, de penchants, d'attitudes.

Quand on cherche "ressorts racistes" sur Google, on tombe sur de la littérature antiraciste, et je ne pense pas qu'ils parlent de procédés théâtraux. Ils parlent plutôt de population à rééduquer.

For example :
--> the performance/show displayed racist attitudes typical of that type of theatre


----------



## Parigigi

Le premier lien sur lequel je tombe quand je tape "ressorts racistes", c'est un article d'une revue de sciences humaines : https://www.cairn.info/revue-sens-dessous-2019-2-page-25.html.
Les "ressorts racistes" en question, ce sont les caractères (dont le fameux Jim Crow), avec leurs postures, leurs manières de parler, de se mouvoir sur scène, leurs obsessions, etc. Tous ces éléments sont inscrits dans le genre, ils font partie de son code.


----------



## Aristide

Parigigi said:


> Le premier lien sur lequel je tombe quand je tape "ressorts racistes", c'est un article d'une revue de sciences humaines


C'est un article payant. L'auteur s'appelle Dhume. En cherchant (Dhume + ressorts racistes) sur Google, je trouve un texte où il parle de _"jeter un oeil en arrière et découvrir la permanence des *ressorts racistes* et xénophobes en France". _

On ne sait pas trop ce que ça veut dire, mais en tout cas, il ne s'agit plus des grosses ficelles d'un scénario de vaudeville. Il parlerait plutôt de ressorts psychologiques, et de mentalités racistes.

Mais en fait, en tapant "ressorts racistes" sur Google, on tombe surtout sur des phrases malfoutues dont le sens est très flou.


----------



## joelooc

Aristide said:


> Le mot "ressort" n'est-il pas ambigu ?


CNRTL: Ressort *b)* Le plus souvent _au plur._ Mobile plus ou moins apparent qui est la cause profonde ou agissante d'une action, d'un comportement. _Ressorts cachés, inexplicables, obscurs, secrets_. 
racist motivations   ?


----------



## Itisi

Et hop, me revoilà !

Il est trop tard pour que je puisse corriger mon #4.  J'aurais dû écrire : '...devices available to the _genre_ (the vaudeville... )

Mais on pourrait aussi dire '...means/ressources available etc'.


----------



## Parigigi

Si l'on pouvait éviter de dériver vers des jugements guidés par autre chose que des considérations "traductologiques"… une hostilité (fourre-tout) au fond du propos ou à celui d'études similaires (ces vilains "antiracistes" et leur "littérature" homogène, qui veulent nous "rééduquer" - si on continue, on aura très vite droit à une dénonciation du "totalitarisme PC" en bonne et due forme…) peut éventuellement brouiller le jugement, notamment lorsqu'il s'agit d'un texte analysant les "ressorts racistes" des _minstrel shows_, et particulièrement dans le contexte médiatique actuel, en France.

Enfin, ça mériterait par ailleurs tout un autre fil de discussion plus "méta", sur les rapports entre le travail de traduction et les représentations que l'on a de l'auteur, de son texte, de ceux auxquels, pour une expression, on l'associe…


----------

